# Zoe focal seizures



## GoolsbyMD (Jan 29, 2012)

I used to write on here a bit but stopped when Zoe needed more attention and I was consumed and loved by her antics. When she was a puppy when she would sit her front leg would shake kind of like when you bounce your leg when sitting. I never thought of it. Well last night she started having little episodes by twitching her head side to side like saying no no no. She was very alert when it happened and only happened about twice for a combined of 40 seconds with a break of 5 seconds in between. Well about a hour ago she started it again and it's freaking me out I recorded it and will load it shortly. Has happened about 3 times today always alert and short duration. She has a vet appointment tomorrow to talk to the vet and see what to do. She is 13 months old on the 24th. I recently had ACL surgery (Tuesday) so we took her to a day care to run and play while I recovered so maybe the extra activity triggered it but I don't know. She's up to date on all vaccines but medical history is worms as a puppy, and non contagious mange. She has been through so much I just want her happy and healthy she is so sweet.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer started having seizures at 16 mos. but he had a grand mal followed by petit mals a few days later. He also developed steriod responsive head tremors around the same time. We thought they were more seizures but long story short, they're not. Link below is a video I took of his head tremors before we knew what they were. 

Another member just posted the other day that hers may also have had a seizure so maybe flynn's mom will chime in. 

I'll tell you the same thing I told her in that I will be the first to admit I was horrified with Dozers first seizure (which was grand mal and that's what you stereotypically think of a seizure - rigid body, foaming mouth, emptied bladder, no vision, etc.). I cried and yelled for help as we were outside off leash and I hope I never see it again. That being said, he's perfectly manageable on meds and has a very normal life. A good life even. So although I would never wish them on anyone or any dog, they aren't as bad as they seem as long as they're easily managed with meds. 

Please feel free to search seizures on here for my other posts or PM me with other questions. I'm not an expert but I've done a lot of reading and have been to multiple vets over it. So I can share what I know from personal experience of just one epileptic dog. 

I do hope it's not what your pup had but they are common enough canines. Good luck. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzuQFfJUz8I


----------



## kate723smith (Feb 18, 2013)

My 2-year old vizsla started having head tremors a few weeks ago. I thought he was having a seizure, but I took a video of him and the vet put it on the VIN (veterinary information network) and a neurologist said that it looked like "ideopathic head tremors". I watched your video and it is exactly what my "Bailey" is doing; though I believe that Bailey's tremors aren't as violent as your dog's shaking.

What type of steroids treatment is your dog undergoing? I am still talking with my vet, trying to decide what if any course of treatment we should use with Bailey. Please let me know if you have any info that I can read to help me decide what to do.


----------

